# Why is HE D-League?



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Thought it might be fun to start a thread in which we choose one guy per post and say what the guy could do, if anything, to become an NBA player. Or, if nothing would do the trick, what it is that keeps him in the minors.

You can find the links to team sites, players, stats, etc., here: http://www.nba.com/dleague/.

*DerMarr Johnson*, 6-9 SG/SF, Austin Toros.
17.5 ppg, 6.2 rpg
Johnson has several problems, but some are of his own doing. Of course, he was a lottery pick (#6 overall) of the Atlanta Hawks in 2000 after just one year at Cincinnati--a place where his on-court problem was already obvious. While it was great that someone with such size could get so hot from outside, he was annoyingly one-dimensional even then. And rather than stick around in college, add some muscle, learn to expand his game in terms of passing, penetration, ball-handling and inside play (all of which could have helped him approach stardom), he remained pretty much a shooter.

Soon, though, the part that he couldn't help came into play: he got into a car accident and seriously injured his neck and back, almost dying. The time away from the game hurt him, and he had to come back and basically start over. But his game didn't change enough: his 1800+ NBA FG attempts include more than 800 3pt attempts--just under half. 

Johnson, with his height from a guard position, could truly be a matchup nightmare if he posted up the 6-3 to 6-7 SGs. But he rarely has done that in the NBA. He could be a matchup nightmare if, when opponents rush out to defend his lethal 3pt shot, he could drive past them and either finish or dish. But he has rarely done that in the NBA, with the pathetic career average of about 1 apg. 

You have to admire him for putting in the work and coming back from his injuries. But he has yet to sufficiently expand his game. And now he'll be 28 in May. Young by real-life standards, but not by NBA standards. He ought to be entering his prime, and instead he's fighting for a chance to prove he belongs at all. I think Johnson has the raw ability to be in the NBA. In fact, I believe he has the raw ability to be a legit starter in the NBA. But by insisting he's just a 3-point shooter, he has shot himself right out of the league. Hopefully he continues to expand his game (22 rebounds in the past two D-League games), take better shots and use his natural physical advantages to succeed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was actually thinking about saying Billy Thomas - but the Nets called him up.  

Eddie Gill is there because he's essentially stashed there between jobs as a deep PG reserve. Morris Almond needs to learn defense. Rod Benson is a couple of inches too short.

Aside from DerMarr Johnson, I'd have to wonder about Darvin Ham. He's not going to put up big numbers in any league, but he's a big guy who'll bang and grab a few boards. There are worse twelfth men in the NBA right now.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, Morris Almond is in the NBA. I was trying not to consider guys who are sent down but are owned by NBA teams.

Darvin Ham, I think, is just too old and too limited...too much a known quantity, if you will. He's been in the league with six different teams over the past decade. But now he's just an aging, limited-skills, 34-year-old, 6-7 PF. He could definitely help a team, but in limited situations and for a limited time. I think you're most likely to see him signed by a contending or veteran team with an open spot or that loses a big for the year to an injury. 

But otherwise, I think most teams would rather gamble on a 20-year-old energy big off the bench whom they can develop and (if the stars align) make into a useful player. 

Here's another one.

*Sean Banks*, 6-8 SF, LA Defenders
20.3 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 4.0 apg, .489 FG, .792 FT.
Banks has it all. He's athletic enough, he's smooth. He's a smart player when he's in the mood to act like it, with a high natural basketball IQ. He's very skilled. He has the talent of an NBA first-rounder.

He's not in the NBA because he's a punk. He's been a problem everywhere, from HS to college to the pros. Bad attitude. And at the moment, it's costing him millions of dollars. He's still not quite 23 years old, so maybe he'll grow up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sean Banks- the guy from Memphis, right? He was there the same time Darius Washington was?

Speaking of Washington, one of my fav. players, I assume he's back in the D-League after getting waived by the Spurs? He looked really small compared to everyone else on the court. He had decent strength for a PG back in college.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CJ Watson...

Only a matter of time before he gets a call up.

averaging 25.4 points, 5.2 assists and 5.2 rebounds

108-of-210 (.514) attempts from the floor
128-of-142 (.901) from the free throw line
11-of-28 (.393) from behind the three-point line


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought that Watson's problem is that he's 6'2, and suited best for shooting guard.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> I thought that Watson's problem is that he's 6'2, and suited best for shooting guard.


It is, but he's learning to play point from what I understand. He reminds me a lot of Luther Head to be honest, but he has better handles. (at least from what I read)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's good to hear. Last I heard of him, he was having trouble in Europe.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Called up to the warriors.. thought I would share..

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/08/SPJGUAVUT.DTL



> The Warriors are about to find out if they've plucked another gem from the NBA Development League.
> 
> Point guard C.J. Watson is expected at practice today after agreeing to a 10-day contract with Golden State and should be available for Wednesday's game against Portland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good fit for Watson, as the offense is already geared towards a relatively shoot-first PG in Davis


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anybody have any scoop on D-Leaguers this summer? With the flurry of major FA signings, most of the lesser known FAs barely get a mention. The D-League guys don't even hit the radar screen for the most part.

F'rinstance, I read the old postings about CJ Watson, and I wondered where he is?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

sasaint said:


> Does anybody have any scoop on D-Leaguers this summer? With the flurry of major FA signings, most of the lesser known FAs barely get a mention. The D-League guys don't even hit the radar screen for the most part.
> 
> F'rinstance, I read the old postings about CJ Watson, and I wondered where he is?


Just look through summer league rosters: NBA teams are full of former D-League players for the summer. The vast majority won't earn real NBA roster spots, though--they'll be D-League or Europe again. As for CJ Watson, he's with Golden State's summer league team. Check here for others: http://www.nba.com/dleague/news/summer_leagues_08.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Dwayne Mitchell- can jump out of the gym. big time scorer. all the tools athletically

reasons he isn't in the league: despite how athletic he is he doesn't move his feet on defense. uses his hands when he should be moving his feet

his jumper is shakey- especially from deep. he is a below average free throw shooter. he needs to get his ft % up over 70. work on his outside stroke and get down a play some defense.

he does this- he gets called up

http://www.nba.com/media/dleague/d_mitchell_300_071218.jpg


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He's not a kid anymore. Is he ever going to put that work in?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ He's not a kid anymore. Is he ever going to put that work in?


he certainly puts in the work in the weight room. the guy is built like the amazing hulk. sometimes you just hope the guy doesn't bang his head on the rim. 

personally (maybe its just because im a nugget fan). i liked to compare him to david thompson. but he's gotta put in that work if he wants to play in the NBA and not the NBDL or Germany.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mitchell inked by Lakers :biggrin:


----------

